# My e-bay auction TKO'd



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My auction was TKO'd, now I can't even offer it to the next bidder.

Here's what e-bay sent me:

"The results of the following listings have been cancelled due to bidding activity that took place without the account owner's authorization:


160005964658 HO SLOT CAR Custom Datsun 280Z, T-Jet Chassis, Free shi



We have temporarily suspended the bidding account and we are working with the account owner to prevent any additional unauthorized activity. Since the account owner did not initiate these bids, fees resulting from the listings in question have been credited to your account.

Unfortunately, it is not possible for us to automatically relist these items for you. Instead, to relist these items you will need to start from the beginning of the listing process, either through the "Sell Your Item" process or through your third party listing service. We know that this is an inconvenience and we apologize for the negative impact it may cause you. We are working on tools to allow you to relist your items without starting from the beginning, but they are not available at this time.

Do not respond to this email, as your reply will not be received. If there are issues that have not been addressed by this message, you can contact us by clicking the "Help" link located at the top of most e-Bay! pages and selecting "Contact Us" from the menu on the left hand side of the page.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

Regards, 

eBay Trust & Safety"


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Huh???????


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had already gotten an email telling me it sold. Then an hour later I got this and my auction was gone. 

Maybe his kid was using the account? or just changed his mind? I searched the stuff the ID was bidding on and it was a few relatively cheap things. I don't think someone is going to hijack an account and buy $15 slot cars and $10 pants are they?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ahhh, so someone on the buyers end was messing with the account...
Maybe hijacked it?
Who knows...


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

That stinks. Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ebay reimbursed all my fees on that auction, but now if I want to sell it I have to do it all over again.


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Just heard tonight about a guy that has had his e bay







account hijacked twice in the last week. As of tonight (tuesday July 18) he had no control over his e bay account. Sounds like there is a problem with account hijacking lately.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

you have to be so careful when you get spoof emails from people faking to be ebay, they'll ask you to sign on and fill out a form or your account could be suspended.
REMEMBER.....ANY EMAIL FROM EBAY OR PAYPAL WILL USE YOUR FULL NAME IN THE HEADING........most hijackers can't get your name, unless they won from you and your accounts in the same name, or, they know you personally.
It's best to have the account in, say, your wifes name, and have payments sent to your name.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

In 6 years Ebay has never attempted to contact me and asked me to reply to an email.
I basically ignore all emails from ebay not related to an auction specific # or my regular Monthly invoice.
If Ebay really needs to get ahold of you (or paypal for that matter) They will send hardcopy via snailmail.
Its jerks like these scammers that can really take the fun out of the entire internet experience.................dont let them, ignore them!!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

TGtycopro said:


> Its jerks like these scammers that can really take the fun out of the entire internet experience.................dont let them, ignore them!!


Ingoring them will not make them go away. Forward the "e-mail" to the appropriate authorities. [email protected] and I believe it is also [email protected] . This will give them the necessary information in the e-mail headers to track down these "scammers". IMHO anyway.

Jeff


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

My 12 year old has asked to watch things or bid using my e bay account. I could just see what that could lead to..... but he and his friends would bid on skateboards, not slot cars. ("But Dad, I'll pay you back....") That info isn't written down anywhere, my wife doesn't know it, and paypal is all different too. 

I also wonder how many morning-after "retractions" happen? 

jeff


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

How hard is it to retract a bid once it's been made? Randy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> How hard is it to retract a bid once it's been made? Randy.


Easy, click on bid history and on that screen all the way at the bottom there is a link to retract your bid.


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Never had to deal with a bid retraction but this is what is stated in the ebay help section concerning bid retractions:

A bid is a binding contract. Except under special circumstances, bid retraction is not permitted. 

Exceptional Circumstances Only

There are, however, a few exceptional circumstances (described in the User Agreement) under which you may retract a bid. These are if:

* You made a typographical error and entered the wrong bid amount. For instance, you bid $99.50 instead of $9.95. If this occurs, re-enter the correct bid amount immediately after you retract your bid. If you do not place another bid, the retraction will be in violation of eBay's policy and could result in your suspension. Please review the retraction guidelines if you need to retract your bid.
* The description of an item you have bid on has changed significantly.
* You can't reach the seller. This means that you tried calling the seller but his or her phone number doesn't work, or you have tried emailing a message to the seller and it comes back undeliverable.

Timing Matters

There are special rules about retracting bids, depending on when you originally placed the bid.

If you place a bid before the last 12-hours of the listing: You may retract that bid before that last 12-hours, if your situation meets the above description of exceptional circumstances. You will not be allowed to retract that bid during the last 12-hours of the listing.

When you retract a bid before the last 12 hours of a listing: you will eliminate all bids you have placed on that item. If you are correcting a bidding error, you will have to bid again.

If you place a bid during the last 12-hours of the listing: You may retract the bid only within one hour after placing the bid (and if your situation meets eBay's exceptional circumstances description).

When you retract a bid within the last 12 hours of the listing: You will eliminate only the most recent bid you placed. Bids you placed prior to the last 12 hours will not be retracted.

If you are not allowed to retract your bid during the last 12-hours of the listing, you may contact the seller to request that your bid be canceled. The seller will have the discretion whether to cancel your bid.

Accountability

Your total number of bid retractions in the past six months is displayed in your member profile.

eBay will thoroughly investigate bid retractions. Abuse of this feature may result in the suspension of your account. Bids retracted within the last 24 hours of listing can be viewed as bid shielding, which is a serious violation of our policy.

How To Retract a Bid

To retract a bid, use the Bid Retraction form.

Note: There is no equivalent for bid retraction in Buy It Now listings. Once you've confirmed your purchase, you are obligated to pay the seller.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

as long as its not something you make a habit out of doing they won't question it.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Easy, click on bid history and on that screen all the way at the bottom there is a link to retract your bid.


Thanks for the info. Randy.


----------

